# Today!  :)



## BOZ (Mar 28, 2005)

That's right, only one month left until our baby girl arrives.  My wife Ingrid is scheduled for her C-section on April 28th at 1 PM.  If you want to send her flowers and/or a card, we will be in Chicago at Northwestern Memorial Hospital - Prentice Women's Hospital (333 E. Superior St.).  If this information changes between now and the scheduled date, I will try to let you know.

Edit: changed the thread title for accuracy.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 28, 2005)

Wow, must be a nervious time in the Boz household then.  Congrats!!


----------



## Dingleberry (Mar 28, 2005)

Careful, now: our baby was scheduled to arrive at Prentice (GREAT facility) on February 12th and decided to show up on *January* 12th instead: exactly one month early.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 28, 2005)

well, she just informed me that the baby has turned around and is no longer breach... we will need to reconsider whether or not to proceed with the C-section.


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 28, 2005)

Exciting times!  I still vividly recall the day my son was born and all of the excitement with that!  Good luck!


----------



## megamania (Mar 29, 2005)

Awesome!   Hear comes some lil' Bozes.  Will they be the creature makers of 5th ed. ?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 29, 2005)

Congrats, Boz! My prayers go out for you and your wife that little on will come into the world without difficulty.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 29, 2005)

As a (one month) premature baby myself, congrats!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 29, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Awesome!   Hear comes some lil' Bozes.  Will they be the creature makers of 5th ed. ?



Nah, they'll make little creatures for Boz's catalogue.


----------



## Empress (Mar 29, 2005)

Congratulations!

Is this your first baby?


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Mar 29, 2005)

Congrats, Boz.  Does this mean you will or won't be at GenCon this year?


----------



## diaglo (Mar 29, 2005)

subscribed to thread.

keep on keeping on...


----------



## francisca (Mar 29, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> well, she just informed me that the baby has turned around and is no longer breach... we will need to reconsider whether or not to proceed with the C-section.



Hey Boz, hope all goes well for Mom, baby girl, and Daddy!


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Mar 29, 2005)

Good luck, and congratulations!


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 29, 2005)

We had scheduled a C-section for our daughter on May 5th, which was a Monday. (Yea, Cinqo di Mayo, I know...) We had a work-related baby shower from my office the Thursday before. When we got up that morning, my wife's water broke.

I was really upset, too, because Matrix Revolutions and X-Men II were both coming out that weekend.   But I got a great daughter nonetheless. 

So yea, it was just her little way of saying, "I'm going to change your life, so get used to it."


----------



## BOZ (Mar 29, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Awesome!   Hear comes some lil' Bozes.  Will they be the creature makers of 5th ed. ?




we should be on at least 8th edition by the time she's ready for that.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 29, 2005)

Empress said:
			
		

> Congratulations!
> 
> Is this your first baby?




yes indeed.  my wife's second, but my first.  

she's really scared of the c-section, and is hoping that since the baby turned around she might be able to avoid the surgery and give birth normally.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 29, 2005)

Keeper of Secrets said:
			
		

> Congrats, Boz.  Does this mean you will or won't be at GenCon this year?




let's just say that i plan to.    i never like to say "will" or "won't" because hey, you never know.    but most likely i will be there.  if we can get someone to watch the kids, Ingrid might be with me again.  if we can't find anyone, she might just come up for one day and leave in the evening.  we're not sure yet.


----------



## Empress (Mar 30, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> yes indeed.  my wife's second, but my first.
> 
> she's really scared of the c-section, and is hoping that since the baby turned around she might be able to avoid the surgery and give birth normally.



 I'm sure it'll be fine. To hear my mom tell it, she was happy I finally got out of her womb


----------



## fett527 (Mar 30, 2005)

Congratulations!  My son has his first birthday on May 9th (Mother's Day last year)! He was a week early actually and was brought into the world via emergency C-section.  A very trying time, but everything worked out wonderfully.



			
				BOZ said:
			
		

> yes indeed.  my wife's second, but my first.
> 
> she's really scared of the c-section, and is hoping that since the baby turned around she might be able to avoid the surgery and give birth normally.




Well, she should not be scared we had the emergency kind and had no problems whatsoever.  Our anesthesiologist made all the difference for us.  He talked us through everything and made sure we knew exactly what was going on.  Our prayers will be with you!


----------



## BOZ (Mar 30, 2005)

i think she was fine with it until we went to an expectant parents' class... and they showed a computer animation of exactly what they do during the operation.


----------



## fett527 (Mar 30, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i think she was fine with it until we went to an expectant parents' class... and they showed a computer animation of exactly what they do during the operation.




I didn't watch them pull my son out, for fear that I would pass out and miss seeing him and hearing him for the first time.  I did watch them pull the placenta out and then stich and staple back up though.  She'll be fine I'm sure.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 30, 2005)

that's exactly what i'm feeling - and she doesn't want to watch them pulling the baby out either, if it's a c-section.  nothin but yuck there.


----------



## Algolei (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, but _magical_ yuck.


----------



## fett527 (Mar 31, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> that's exactly what i'm feeling - and she doesn't want to watch them pulling the baby out either, if it's a c-section.  nothin but yuck there.




She won't be able to see it.  They'll have the sheet keeping her from doing so as it is still a surgical procedure.  You however will be able to.  As a matter of fact you should still get the option of cutting the cord if it is a planned C-section and there are no complications.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 31, 2005)

actually, she told me when she had her first baby that there was a mirror and the doctors were trying to get her to look, but she was too scared/grossed out.  i really don't want to look either.


----------



## fett527 (Mar 31, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> actually, she told me when she had her first baby that there was a mirror and the doctors were trying to get her to look, but she was too scared/grossed out.  i really don't want to look either.




She was having a C-section with her first?  So your considering the VBAC (Vaginal Birth After Cessarian)?

I ask as an interested couple who will be faced with this decision eventually.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 31, 2005)

we are considering it, yes.  i'd prefer for her to go through with the surgery as planned, but it is her body so i will defer to whatever choice she makes.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 1, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> we are considering it, yes.  i'd prefer for her to go through with the surgery as planned, but it is her body so i will defer to whatever choice she makes.




The small percentage chance of having severe complications from the weakened uterus is enough to keep my wife from doing it at this point.  We will certainly do more research as the time comes nearer.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 13, 2005)

Ingrid had a sickle cell crisis yesterday, so i had to spend all night in the hospital with her.  she will probably be there for the rest of the week.  i'm worried.


----------



## jgbrowning (Apr 13, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> Ingrid had a sickle cell crisis yesterday, so i had to spend all night in the hospital with her.  she will probably be there for the rest of the week.  i'm worried.




My prayers for you guys. I hope everything works out smiles.

joe b.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Apr 13, 2005)

Boz,
Give Ingrid our best. Tell her I'm working on a crib cover/baby blanket for the little one. And keep your spirits up. That will make Ingrid feel better more than anything.
-Suzi


----------



## Mystery Man (Apr 13, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> actually, she told me when she had her first baby that there was a mirror and the doctors were trying to get her to look, but she was too scared/grossed out. i really don't want to look either.




I watched both of my kids come out, natural birth though. It was cool. Gross. But cool!


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 13, 2005)

Our first daughter was breach, so caesarian was the only option. With the epidural, she didn't feel a thing, and was pretty much out of it during the process. She was kind of groggy, but does remember me bringing her our daughter.

As I was standing by the incubator, I looked over and could see the doctors holding my wife's uterus. They were cleaning it off and were going to place it back inside her. It was kind of disgusting, I admit.

Medical science is amazing.

p.s. sickle cell??  Is your wife African American?  I've never heard of that being a complication of pregnancy.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 13, 2005)

i don't know that it will be a complication of pregnancy, but then neither of us are doctors.  the nurse said her blood is oxygenating.  however, she is in a lot of pain and can't get morphine because of the baby.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 13, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> She was having a C-section with her first?  So your considering the VBAC (Vaginal Birth After Cessarian)?
> 
> I ask as an interested couple who will be faced with this decision eventually.



My wife had a C-section with our first, followed by three VBACs.  What do you want to know?

Oh, and congrats BOZ, at least in a few more weeks.


----------



## DonAdam (Apr 13, 2005)

I'll keep the three of you in my prayers.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks everybody.  this is a bit of a tough time.  last night was pretty rough.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 13, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i don't know that it will be a complication of pregnancy, but then neither of us are doctors.  the nurse said her blood is oxygenating.  however, she is in a lot of pain and can't get morphine because of the baby.




My wife had morphine when she was pregnant. She had some horrible, horrible migraines, that sent us to the emergency room. She had taken some codeine for it, and then vomited up blood (btw, not good). And since she was diabetic, and couldn't eat anything, she was spilling k-tones (which means that her body was eating herself slowly). They put her on IV, and gave her morphine, which according to her, only dulled the pain it was so intense.

Maybe your wife's situation is different, though. I don't know.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 14, 2005)

i don't know either.  i just called her, and she sounds a little better - in pain, but definitely with less screaming.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 14, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> My wife had a C-section with our first, followed by three VBACs.  What do you want to know?
> 
> Oh, and congrats BOZ, at least in a few more weeks.





I didn't think vaginal delivery was common if you had a c-section?  My wife's first was a c-section (since it was breach), and she assumed that the second would automatically be c-section as well.  Is that not true?


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 14, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I didn't think vaginal delivery was common if you had a c-section?  My wife's first was a c-section (since it was breach), and she assumed that the second would automatically be c-section as well.  Is that not true?



We thought that too at one point.  Some OB-GYN's will want to do that, because it's easier for them.  My wife's (unplanned) C-section was not pleasant for her, though so she wanted to investigate VBAC.  Her own OB-GYN had had a C-section followed by a VBAC, so she was very supportive, and said that as long as they kept an eye on things, there wasn't any reason why she couldn't have a VBAC delivery.

Turns out, for us at least, that it wasn't a big deal.  They kept a close-ish watch on her scar during the delivery, but nothing untoward happened, and the delivery and recovery both were so much better than the Caesarian that it wasn't even funny.  With nos. 3 and 4, I don't think it was even an issue anymore, although we had moved and had a different doctor by then.  I made sure to tell them that she had had a C-section previously followed by a VBAC and they didn't even seem to care very much.

Let me go roust her from folding clothes and watching Gilmore Girls DVDs and see if she has anything to add...


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, my wife says I pretty much covered it.  She had read a book during the early stages of her second pregnancy on VBAC, and was convinced that she wanted to do it.  She was concerned that her doctor might not be very supportive, which, as I pointed out earlier, turned out to be unfounded.  That was her only other comment; a supportive doctor is really nice here, but not necessary; at the end of the day, it's the patient's prerogative to go for VBAC if she wants.


----------



## Algolei (Apr 14, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i don't know either.  i just called her, and she sounds a little better - in pain, but definitely with less screaming.



Aw, _man._

I hope she's feeling better quickly.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 14, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i don't know either.  i just called her, and she sounds a little better - in pain, but definitely with less screaming.




Wasn't on yesterday, I SINCERELY hope she is feeling better!  Our prayers are with you.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 14, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Well, my wife says I pretty much covered it.  She had read a book during the early stages of her second pregnancy on VBAC, and was convinced that she wanted to do it.  She was concerned that her doctor might not be very supportive, which, as I pointed out earlier, turned out to be unfounded.  That was her only other comment; a supportive doctor is really nice here, but not necessary; at the end of the day, it's the patient's prerogative to go for VBAC if she wants.





What's the title?  We'll want as much info as possible.  The problem my wife has is she's freaked about even having a 1% chance that something could go wrong.  What did they do (if anything) to determine that she was a good candidate for a VBAC?



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> We thought that too at one point. Some OB-GYN's will want to do that, because it's easier for them. My wife's (unplanned) C-section was not pleasant for her, though so she wanted to investigate VBAC. Her own OB-GYN had had a C-section followed by a VBAC, so she was very supportive, and said that as long as they kept an eye on things, there wasn't any reason why she couldn't have a VBAC delivery.




For our emergency C-section experience "not pleasant" is an understatement.  We went to the hospital aobut 3:00 AM after speaking with the doctor as the contractions were the correct timing.  We went in and they ran all the tests and such and monitored her.  They finally determined that she had not progressed and was in false labor-  mind the contractions never decreased in intensity or time nor did the doctor actually come to the hospital to examine her (this was an on-call doc and not her regular OB-GYN).  She did not want to go home (about 7:00 AM), but did so under advice from the doctor.  We spent the next six hours or so in misery as her contractions never changed (took a bath, used the birthing ball, walked around, drank water).  She called the doctor and we went back in.  As soon as they start to check her everything starts to go wrong- the baby's heartrate has skyrocketed, they break her water and it is *BLACK*.  I started to reallly worry at that point, also when the nurse said "I'm getting worried about your baby".  We wheeled into surgery/delivery, my son is born.  He spent the next two weeks in NICU.  The hardest part was leaving the hospital without him.  They felt the complications were due to her being positive for Group B strep and he aspirated the meconium.  

With this type of experience we'll probably err on the side of caution fro the next delivery, but we need to know the options.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 14, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> What's the title?  We'll want as much info as possible.  The problem my wife has is she's freaked about even having a 1% chance that something could go wrong.  What did they do (if anything) to determine that she was a good candidate for a VBAC?



She didn't remember the title; this was at least seven years ago when she was pregnant with my daughter who...  well, naturally, she's about to turn seven in a month or two.  There look to be a few good ones out there, though, including this one or this one.  In fact, I think it's very likely that one of those two was the one she read; I remember seeing it around and both titles resonate, and the image of the title of the second book looks familiar.

I don't recall any specific qualifications that they discussed with her, and they may not have specifically.  The same OB-GYN delivered both of them, and had been my wife's GYN since before we were married anyway, so she knew her pretty well.  IIRC, the books discuss what makes a woman a good candidate or not.  In our case, the cause for the emergency C-section wasn't anything much to do with my wife, but with my son, who was "stuck" in the birth canal and undergoing fetal distress.

How far along are you?  I'd pick up one of those two books (or another) and discuss the possibilities of a VBAC with your OB-GYN immediately.  If there are any particular warning conditions that would make VBAC unadvisable, (s)he'll probably let you know right away.  In general, the profession is much more positive about VBACs than they used to be a few years ago; it used to be as die_kluge said; it was almost automatic that if you had one Caesarian, you were stuck with them forever.

As an aside, we also went through the extremely long, slow progression labor with our first -- hard contractions for over 12 hours and all that, which was probably a major contributor to the fetal distress, along with the pitosin (sic?) they gave her to try and progress.  With no. 2, however, on the first VBAC, she got her epiderul at about 5 centimeters around 8-8:30 in the evening.  Within about 45 minutes, she had progressed the last 5 centimeters, starting pushing, and Jessica was born before 9:00 PM.  Of course, we realize that that's not just easy relative to our first, it was easy altogether, and that may have contributed considerably to her experience with the VBAC.  But with each of our kids the labor time has shrunk; only our first was really a long, difficult labor.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 15, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> She didn't remember the title; this was at least seven years ago when she was pregnant with my daughter who...  well, naturally, she's about to turn seven in a month or two.  There look to be a few good ones out there, though, including this one or this one.  In fact, I think it's very likely that one of those two was the one she read; I remember seeing it around and both titles resonate, and the image of the title of the second book looks familiar.




Thanks for the links, we'll take a look at them.



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> How far along are you?  I'd pick up one of those two books (or another) and discuss the possibilities of a VBAC with your OB-GYN immediately.  If there are any particular warning conditions that would make VBAC unadvisable, (s)he'll probably let you know right away.  In general, the profession is much more positive about VBACs than they used to be a few years ago; it used to be as die_kluge said; it was almost automatic that if you had one Caesarian, you were stuck with them forever.




Didn't mean to give the imperession that we are expecting, we will have another child and the VBAC is a concern of ours that we discuss everytime we talk about getting pregnant again which should be in the next two years.  I'm just taking advantage of the conversation BOZ started *(sorry if we hijacked!  We all hope your wife is ok and hope you chime back in.) * and since he mentioned the VBAC I was trying to get as much info as possible.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, based on our experiences I (and more importantly my wife!) definately recommend investigating the VBAC option.  All of her vaginal births were _wonderful_ experiences relative to her C-section.  Emphasis on relative.  My wife's never been one of those kinds of women who enjoy being pregnant, or delivering.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 15, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Well, based on our experiences I (and more importantly my wife!) definately recommend investigating the VBAC option.  All of her vaginal births were _wonderful_ experiences relative to her C-section.  Emphasis on relative.  My wife's never been one of those kinds of women who enjoy being pregnant, or delivering.




We will be thorough in our research!

And my wife LOVED being pregnant.    It was the delivery that sucked.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 15, 2005)

my wife is just about the other way around.  

BTW, she seems to be recovering nicely.  i'm going to visit her after work, and spend the night with her.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 15, 2005)

BOZ, pass on my best wishes to your wife.


----------



## jgbrowning (Apr 15, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> my wife is just about the other way around.
> 
> BTW, she seems to be recovering nicely.  i'm going to visit her after work, and spend the night with her.




We're both glad to hear this Boz. Send Ingrid our best,

Joe & Suzi


----------



## Mark (Apr 16, 2005)

Keeping a good thought, here, Boss...BOZ...Well, you know.


----------



## Algolei (Apr 16, 2005)

I need my fingers free, but I'm keeping my toes crossed.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 17, 2005)

nice trick.  

she seems to be getting better and better every day.  i visited her earler today, and though she's still in pain, she's almost back to her usual self.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 17, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> nice trick.
> 
> she seems to be getting better and better every day.  i visited her earler today, and though she's still in pain, she's almost back to her usual self.





Great! Nice to hear it.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 18, 2005)

she's been begging the doctors to give her an ASAP c-section.  she's been worried that keeping the baby inside her for another week and a half will mean more stress on her body and mind...  if she can handle it though, i'd prefer to wait til the 28th.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 20, 2005)

yay!  she came home today!  

only to go back in 8 more days...


----------



## fett527 (Apr 20, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> yay!  she came home today!
> 
> only to go back in 8 more days...




Keep us posted!


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 20, 2005)

Good luck, there BOZ.  Looks like you're out of the immediate hot water at least.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 20, 2005)

the fun has yet to start.  

put the crib together last night... man, that was a challenge.  *sweats*  it's like that thing was made to be resistant to attempts to assemble it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 20, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> the fun has yet to start.
> 
> put the crib together last night... man, that was a challenge.  *sweats*  it's like that thing was made to be resistant to attempts to assemble it.





I guess it goes under "Real Men Don't Need Instructions"....   

Hang in there, Boz!!


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 20, 2005)

My wife assembled our crib, mostly because she didn't want to wait for me to get home from work, but now because she's convinced I can't do that kind of thing.


----------



## DonAdam (Apr 20, 2005)

The time draws near...

Cue drum roll!


----------



## BOZ (Apr 20, 2005)

that was with both of us trying to read and follow the instructions.   :\


----------



## fett527 (Apr 20, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> that was with both of us trying to read and follow the instructions.   :\




Well, we know what the problem was-  _trying to follow the instructions_.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 20, 2005)

My dad and I assembled our baby crib, and it seemed like we put almost every piece on backwards. I was "fixing" it for a solid week after we put the thing together. It was weird.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 20, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Well, we know what the problem was-  _trying to follow the instructions_.




obviously.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 21, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Well, we know what the problem was-  _trying to follow the instructions_.



 ROFL!


----------



## Algolei (Apr 21, 2005)

Well if they were easy to put together they'd be easy to take apart.  And you don't want your baby breaking it down to its component parts in the middle of the night!


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 21, 2005)

That reminds me; once our third kid, who's three and a half now, and no longer in the crib -- we found him asleep on the floor one morning.  The side of the crib, he had somehow taken down and it was laying on the floor too; he was asleep on top of it.

That gave us a bit of a scare.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 21, 2005)

changed the thread title.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 21, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> changed the thread title.





Exciting times!!!  Can't wait for you!


----------



## megamania (Apr 21, 2005)

This thread brings back so many good memories of my kids.  

I remember almost everything with the birth of my daughter 10 years ago (Apr 17).  I even remember the cracking of my bones in my hand at birth.  Thought for a moment I would need a cast  

My son I don't have as good of a memory of.  I had my own health issues to deal with then.  cancer is gone though and I have a healthy boy.  That was almost 7 years ago. (Jul 8)

Takes pictures and enjoy.  You will remember it for the rest of your life.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 25, 2005)

4 days...


----------



## Mark (Apr 25, 2005)

I can't wait any longer.  Make it NOW!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> 4 days...





wow, you must be a nervious wreck


----------



## BOZ (Apr 25, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> I can't wait any longer.  Make it NOW!




that's what my wife has been saying for weeks.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> wow, you must be a nervious wreck




surprisingly, no.  excited yes, but not much in the way of nerves so far.  it was the same way with my wedding.  i was Joe Cool right up until i saw my wife walking down the aisle - then i lost it.


----------



## megamania (Apr 25, 2005)

Sounds like you guys are as set as you can be.  You have the support of all us EN Worlders.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 25, 2005)

wow, that's a hell of an endorsement.    i wonder how many cards she will get from people with weird names that she has never heard of.


----------



## megamania (Apr 25, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> wow, that's a hell of an endorsement.    i wonder how many cards she will get from people with weird names that she has never heard of.




Are you suggesting 'megamania' is weird?   My kids are named jughead and bottlecap.  You guess which is my son and daughter.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 25, 2005)

I was pretty jumpy every time my wife would moan.  Stay strong and give her all the support you can!


----------



## BOZ (Apr 25, 2005)

hopefully the drugs will keep her mostly blissfully unaware about what is going on below the waistline.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 25, 2005)

Hasn't this kid popped out yet?

Maybe it's waiting for Cinqo Di Mayo(sp)!

Our Caesarian date was originally scheduled for May 5th. I told my wife, "well, she's going to learn to love Tequila and Corona on her birthday".  But we moved it back to the 2nd, which was the Friday previous (that year, the 5th was on a Monday). Turns out, the baby chose for us, and my wife's water broke on the 1st.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 25, 2005)

her original due date was may 6th, so close.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 27, 2005)

just over 24 hours now...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 27, 2005)

So is she going for the C-Section then? Or this other procedure that someone mentioned that I can't recall?


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 27, 2005)

VBAC?  You can't go for a Vaginal Birth After Caesarean until you've had a Caesarean.  Although maybe BOZ's wife has already been down that road?

Good luck tomorrow, guys!


----------



## gamecat (Apr 27, 2005)

Dingleberry said:
			
		

> Careful, now: our baby was scheduled to arrive at Prentice (GREAT facility) on February 12th and decided to show up on *January* 12th instead: exactly one month early.



That was the exact scenario with me, to the dates.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 27, 2005)

nope, our baby's still breach, so there's not really any choice.  20 hours left and counting...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 27, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> nope, our baby's still breach, so there's not really any choice.  20 hours left and counting...




I guess she must've turned back around. I think I recall you saying she'd turned around normally....


----------



## BOZ (Apr 27, 2005)

she's either going to be a gymnast or a dancer, i guess.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 27, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> she's either going to be a gymnast or a dancer, i guess.




Hopefully at the olympic level!


----------



## BOZ (Apr 28, 2005)

one never knows.


----------



## gamecat (Apr 28, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> nope, our baby's still breach, so there's not really any choice.  20 hours left and counting...



I was breech as well >.>


----------



## BOZ (Apr 28, 2005)

and you turned out fine.


----------



## megamania (Apr 28, 2005)

May all go well.


----------



## megamania (Apr 28, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> she's either going to be a gymnast or a dancer, i guess.





Both


----------



## diaglo (Apr 28, 2005)

t minus and counting still?

thinking happy thoughts for the BOZ family.


----------



## Xath (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm excited for you, Boz.

By the way, my sister and I were both breech.  I'm a gamer, and she loves the D&D Basic game I got her for her birthday.  So it bodes well for your little one.


----------



## DonAdam (Apr 28, 2005)

Keeping you in my prayers...


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 28, 2005)

Keeping you guys in my thoughts!


----------



## fett527 (Apr 28, 2005)

DAMN, sorry I didn't get on yesterday BOZ.


GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm praying for you and your wife, Boz.

May things go well with the surgery.


----------



## Mark (Apr 28, 2005)

_"Good Luck!"_ - Mark Clover (CreativeMountainGames.com)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 28, 2005)

Have fun!


----------



## Henry (Apr 28, 2005)

I hope all goes well. Another prayer for you and especially your wife and child.


----------



## Algolei (Apr 29, 2005)

*tenterhooks*  What's happenenenenening?!

Good?  Bad?  Yes?  No?  Up?  Down?  In?  Out?


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah, the big shebang should have happened by now, right?  BOZ, if you get a chance, let us know...


----------



## fett527 (Apr 29, 2005)

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 29, 2005)

He's probably curled up in a ball at the hospital, having stayed there this whole time...


----------



## Algolei (Apr 29, 2005)

Dang, I gotta hit the sack, but I'll be back in a while to check in on this thread.


----------



## Xath (Apr 29, 2005)

Boz, I hope you're all safe and healthy.  Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## megamania (Apr 29, 2005)

If I remember the time he gave correctly, his wife has been sedated now, the doctors are gathered and BOZ is a puddle in the corner.

2pm eastern I believe.   Continueing to be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 29, 2005)

thanks for the good thoughts everyone.    suffice to say, i am scanning some photos at the moment, and there shall be a thread with more story momentarily...


----------



## Mark (Apr 29, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> thanks for the good thoughts everyone.    suffice to say, i am scanning some photos at the moment, and there shall be a thread with more story momentarily...





"suffice" my ass!  Spill it, man!  Spill it!


----------

